# For those of you that like Taurs...why?



## Raever (Jan 1, 2022)

The more detailed the reason the better, I'm interested in the perspective and what draws people to the design. For me personally, the design comes across as off-putting and unappealing from a general concept designer perspective. There's a rule of three and it exceeds that in regards to the amount of functional parts; it's why spiders aren't often used as art mediums. There's just "too much" for the eye to focus on. So, what are your thoughts? Do you like the Taur design? Is it a sexual attraction to the design or just a general appeal factor? Thanks to all who respond.


----------



## Troj (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Kora2001 (Jan 1, 2022)

Taurs can, but doesn't always have to, be one of the most majestic and beautiful creatures in my eyes. The same thing goes to nagas, mercreatures, etc. Other than that, I simply love to fantasise about their bodies. I mean, I've always percieved being a taur as a very cozy thing as well as having a taur as your friend or partner. They're just perfect for hugging and cuddling. And when it comes to more practical reasons, taurs have always been fast and strong, but very "clumsy", while regular anthros or just humans are more capable of being swift and agile.


----------



## Foxridley (Jan 1, 2022)

I'm not a fan of taurs myself, but I can see some appeal to it. I prefer feral fursonas myself, my own fursona being one of them. On one level, I can see the appeal of a taur; they have the added animal-ness of four legs that you don't get with an anthro character, while still having the benefit of opposable thumbs.
Though, one thing I have noticed from searching up "taur" on FA: while far from universal, a higher proportion of taur art seems to be transformation-themed than feral or anthro art. Being into TF myself, I would say part of the appeal is in having to adapt to a strange anatomy.


----------



## Raever (Jan 1, 2022)

Troj said:


>



Pretty sure it's more than just this show; Taurs have been apart of the fandom for years.



Kora2001 said:


> Taurs can, but doesn't always have to, be one of the most majestic and beautiful creatures in my eyes. The same thing goes to nagas, mercreatures, etc.



I see, so it's a matter of mysticism and comfort for some people. I can dig that.



Foxridley said:


> I would say part of the appeal is in having to adapt to a strange anatomy.



I never really thought of it that way, thank you for bringing this up.


----------



## Kora2001 (Jan 1, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> Though, one thing I have noticed from searching up "taur" on FA: while far from universal, a higher proportion of taur art seems to be transformation-themed than feral or anthro art. Being into TF myself, I would say part of the appeal is in having to adapt to a strange anatomy.



I see a lot of art and stories involving getting transformed into a regular anthro, but to me they're simply not interesting. It doesn't change much when we're not talking about different postures, etc. Although what you said is probably my main reason I love taur transformations. They change one's live much more drastically.


----------



## Foxridley (Jan 1, 2022)

Kora2001 said:


> I see a lot of art and stories involving getting transformed into a regular anthro, but to me they're simply not interesting. It doesn't change much when we're not talking about different postures, etc. Although what you said is probably my main reason I love taur transformations. They change one's live much more drastically.


There is plenty of anthro TF, but TF seems to make up a smaller percentage of anthro art than taur art.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 1, 2022)

"Mythological creature"
"Endless possibilities"
= Cool for my brain

Drawing them can be a nuisance in dynamic scenes, but in regards to the actual thought process behind the concept, I try not to overcomplicate things XD
Though I guess my story revolves around the 'origins' of the mythological creatures vs the uh... 'conception' of one.


----------



## Troj (Jan 1, 2022)

I just want more people to watch Centaurworld because it's a fun show with great music, quality jokes, and an incredible ending.  I know taurs have been in the fandom since forever, of course, being mythological beings.


----------



## Andrea Flame Fox (Jan 3, 2022)

This seems a bit off-topic for "Fursona Discussion"... do any of the respondents actually have a 'taur sona? xD I don't -- though I do have several 'taur characters.



Raever said:


> The more detailed the reason the better, I'm interested in the perspective and what draws people to the design. For me personally, the design comes across as off-putting and unappealing from a general concept designer perspective. There's a rule of three and it exceeds that in regards to the amount of functional parts; it's why spiders aren't often used as art mediums. There's just "too much" for the eye to focus on. So, what are your thoughts? Do you like the Taur design? Is it a sexual attraction to the design or just a general appeal factor? Thanks to all who respond.



What is this rule of three, and how does it apply to centauroids? I mean I looked it up, and what I found on Wikipedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_of_three_(writing)#Literature doesn't seem like it applies to the biology of fantasy beings. At least, not to 'taurs -- two "halves" to their bodies, three pairs of limbs, probably dual sets of internal organs, nothing that goes above three that I can see.

BUT ANYWAY. While I prefer anthros to 'taurs, I still love 'taurs to pieces. Partly for the same reason, I think; it's a way of blending human and (other) animal. Partly because -- thanks to C.S. Lewis whose depiction of centaurs drew on the tradition of Chiron -- I associate them with wisdom and civilization, though that is applicable mainly to "true" horse-human centaurs.

But as regards all 'taurs, I think they're beautiful. The grace and power of the animal in their lower body merges with the upright grandeur of the humanoid/anthro body in a way I just find irresistable. And, of course, powerful, since the merger also bestows the strength of the animal body on the upper half as well.

You ask about sexual appeal; but while that is definitely there for me... I don't think analysing it would be appropriate here. : p But it's basically just an erotic extension of what I've already said.


----------



## Raever (Jan 3, 2022)

Andrea Flame Fox said:


> This seems a bit off-topic for "Fursona Discussion"



I don't think so, it's a type of Fursona and therefore fits a "Fursona" based discussion.
Similar to how there's a thread in here specifically for spam pictures of wolves, or coyotes, etc. - I doubt it's very off-topic all things considered.



Andrea Flame Fox said:


> What is this rule of three



The Rule of Three applies to writing in phrase but not in meaning. I believe it's called something else depending on the medium - example, "Color Theory" for drawing or "The rule of thirds" for photography, so on and so forth. I honestly feel like explaining all of the different types is kind of moot but to put it simply; any "thing" that has more than three focal points can be - but is not always, - unfocused and cluttered perspective/design wise. A perfect example of this cluttered design approach is Sparkle Dogs.



Andrea Flame Fox said:


> This seems a bit off-topic for "Fursona Discussion"... do any of the respondents actually have a 'taur sona? xD I don't -- though I do have several 'taur characters.



The topic was for both; those who do, and those who do not.
Which is why the title is "for those who like" and not "those who have".
Apologies if this wasn't clarified enough at the start of things.



Andrea Flame Fox said:


> You ask about sexual appeal; but while that is definitely there for me... I don't think analysing it would be appropriate here.



I expected more of a "I like it because X", not an entire breakdown of the sexual attraction.
Again, apologies if this wasn't more clear. Thanks for your time and input, though.


----------



## Foxridley (Jan 3, 2022)

Raever said:


> The Rule of Three applies to writing in phrase but not in meaning. I believe it's called something else depending on the medium - example, "Color Theory" for drawing or "The rule of thirds" for photography, so on and so forth. I honestly feel like explaining all of the different types is kind of moot but to put it simply; any "thing" that has more than three focal points can be - but is not always, - unfocused and cluttered perspective/design wise. A perfect example of this cluttered design approach is Sparkle Dogs.


I think I see what you mean here with the rule of thirds.  You can use one of the vertical lines for an anthro character, or one of the horizontal lines for a feral character (or an anthro lying down), but a taur is more complicated with both horizontal and vertical components. I'm far from an expert, but I can see how you could fit a taur into such a scheme, but options are more limited. Is that what you're getting at?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 3, 2022)

I've always been a fan of taurs, though when I first created Ty in 2004, he was just a bipedal fox. He didn't become a taur until 2007, and then a macro taur shortly thereafter.


----------



## Ember_Kamura (Jan 3, 2022)

They're exotic, quadruped, and occasionally very cuddly. Blackwolf12tails has a good OC that represents that feeling. We need some wolftaur plushies!


----------



## Raever (Jan 3, 2022)

Kora2001 said:


> Since I have a chance, I wonder if anyone here would be interested in some roleplay, naturally including taurs. If you don't want replies like this here, Raever then just tell me and I'll delete it.



Highly recommend making a thread here for things like that: https://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/rp/



Foxridley said:


> I think I see what you mean here with the rule of thirds.  You can use one of the vertical lines for an anthro character, or one of the horizontal lines for a feral character (or an anthro lying down), but a taur is more complicated with both horizontal and vertical components. I'm far from an expert, but I can see how you could fit a taur into such a scheme, but options are more limited. Is that what you're getting at?



Hit the nail on the head, sorry for not explaining it better previously.


----------



## Andrea Flame Fox (Jan 3, 2022)

Raever said:


> I don't think so, it's a type of Fursona and therefore fits a "Fursona" based discussion.
> Similar to how there's a thread in here specifically for spam pictures of wolves, or coyotes, etc. - I doubt it's very off-topic all things considered.



They can be fursonas, but they aren't necessarily, so to me it would fit better under general furry discussion. However, I don't much care either way. : p



Raever said:


> The Rule of Three applies to writing in phrase but not in meaning. I believe it's called something else depending on the medium - example, "Color Theory" for drawing or "The rule of thirds" for photography, so on and so forth. I honestly feel like explaining all of the different types is kind of moot but to put it simply; any "thing" that has more than three focal points can be - but is not always, - unfocused and cluttered perspective/design wise. A perfect example of this cluttered design approach is Sparkle Dogs.



Asking what the rule of three _was_, was mostly rhetorical; my main thrust was wondering how it applied to centauroids one way or another. And I confess that even after reading Ridley's comment, I still don't get it. To me there is one focal point: the 'taur as a whole. Obviously you perceive it differently, and I'm curious. Of course maybe no matter how you explain it I'd never "get" your viewpoint; which is fine. _De gustibus non disputandum._ :3



Raever said:


> I expected more of a "I like it because X", not an entire breakdown of the sexual attraction.
> Again, apologies if this wasn't more clear. Thanks for your time and input, though.



Ah well. I think sexual attraction _is_ a form of liking something, and so not a reason _for_ liking it. Of course there are plenty of things where a person doesn't know _why_ they find something sexy.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jan 3, 2022)

I just love taurs because they're aesethically pleasing, and they're fun to play with. I think the idea of being part feral/part anthro [in a way] could be fun.
(wonders how our resident wolftaur, @Sappho_Cortez , hasn't been summoned yet)


----------



## Raever (Jan 3, 2022)

Andrea Flame Fox said:


> They can be fursonas, but they aren't necessarily, so to me it would fit better under general furry discussion. However, I don't much care either way. : p









Andrea Flame Fox said:


> And I confess that even after reading Ridley's comment, I still don't get it. To me there is one focal point: the 'taur as a whole.



All creative-types break down their project to better their creative process. I think that when it comes to character design, this can be applied as well - but as you said, - perspectives differ, and if one does not wish to understand, they likely will not understand. _Gustus linguam requirit._



Andrea Flame Fox said:


> I think sexual attraction _is_ a form of liking something, and so not a reason _for_ liking it. Of course there are plenty of things where a person doesn't know _why_ they find something sexy.



We're getting a bit off the rails with this one. I was merely stating that platonic attraction or sensual attraction and sexual attraction do not always correlate, and that was why your sexual likes/dislikes did not apply when it came to expressing why a Taur design was/was not appealing to you. If this is going over your head, you need only to reach up and catch my drift.



Matt the Terrier said:


> I think the idea of being part feral/part anthro [in a way] could be fun.



Makes sense to me!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 3, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> they have the added animal-ness of four legs that you don't get with an anthro character


This sums up pretty well for why I like taurs.


----------



## Andrea Flame Fox (Jan 3, 2022)

Raever said:


> All creative-types break down their project to better their creative process. I think that when it comes to character design, this can be applied as well - but as you said, - perspectives differ, and if one does not wish to understand, they likely will not understand. _Gustus linguam requirit._



I do _wish_ to understand, but I was acknowledging that maybe in the end it was a difference in taste that could not be analysed further than "I like/don't like it." As I read it, you see that there is "too much going on" with a 'taur; I don't see it that way.

Anyway, we seem to be rubbing each other the wrong way. So I'll end by saying that I didn't _mean_ for anything to come off as obnoxious.


----------



## Raever (Jan 3, 2022)

Andrea Flame Fox said:


> I do _wish_ to understand, but I was acknowledging that maybe in the end it was a difference in taste that could not be analysed further than "I like/don't like it."



I don't think you were being obnoxious, but I do think that you're right - in theory it's all a matter of perspectives. Yet, when in pursuit of reason, perspective only extends so far. Reason cannot be found by only accepting - understanding isn't found that way either. I think that in the end, it's discussions like this that help shed light on factors that tend to regularly show themselves and correlate, and by analyzing that, we can discover truth...or at the very least, one side of it. Who's to say there isn't more than just "I like/don't like it."? There's value even in disagreement. I'm sorry if I made you feel otherwise.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jan 3, 2022)

It's a fun twist when you can't decide if ypu wanna be feral or anthro. Plus I feel I have too much energy for just two legs


----------

